# Spray painting lighting Fixtures.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Have any of you spray painted your lamps, fixtures, or chandelier?

I loved the style and size of my old shiny brass chandelier, 
but not the shiny brass, so I sprayed painted it Rustoleum
antique bronze. I was worried about the outcome,
and after much thought -- I took the plunge.
It came out very nice and it cleans up nicely
with a weekly feather dusting. :yes: 

I also did my bathroom brass coach light.
has anyone here painted a fixture or thinking about it?
If so, I can show you a pic of the finished chandelier.


----------



## lulz (Jan 30, 2012)

ive been thinking of doing this! moved into a home with brass light fixtures (all brass fixtures actually) but I like/have furniture/appliances for brushed nickel. scared to paint the brass tho.

will you please post a pic to show how your project turned out?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

lulz, don't be afraid like I was.
We did this in the summer of 2009. Took it outside, (took off the candles)
hung it upside down from the pergola,
gave it three light coats, drying well between coats.
used Rustelium hammered antique bronze...also did our brass bathroom
coach light at the same time.

since then, I've done 4 lamps too, as well as bathroom towel
bars (from brass to bronze)

I took this in December...btw, painted the shades too -- with fabric
paint from Micheals arts & crafts...the inside of the shade was a hard material and I sprayed it gold...
the outside was fabric.
It looks real nice lit up at night.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not fancy, but my last house came with the bright-brass builder-special cheapo fixtures. I replaced them room by room and had a whole stack of them. I ended up putting a few of them in my garage, with the bright brass spray painted Cubbie Blue (as in Chicago Cubs) to match the rest of my garage colors. They turned out great and I even had a few people ask where I bought "Cubs colored light fixtures."


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

These look great!

Did you prime them?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks canoe, no primer...just spray paint.
This was a tired old vintage light from my childhood,
I think it is a nice size for on top of our tv unit in the
family room.

I sprayed it with the antique bronze paint, then sprayed a rag
with gold paint and rubbed it on the candle, and the
thing on the left side that looks like a rolling pin. :yes:
(what is that thing called?)

BTW, I have a correction, the DR chaddy was done in summer
of 2008.

In our living room we have 5 lamps, 4 out of the five I spray painted :thumbup:















this is the coach light from our bathroom. I bought it in 1985, it was shiny brass
and tarnished quickly...believe it or not, we unwired it twice a year and took
it down to polish it. talk about crazy! In 2008, I also sprayed it antique
bronze, since then I only feather dust it.
It's hard to get a good pic without the light on (I did try today) so this pic
is a few years old.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

These are great. I'll have to keep an eye out for some cute brass lamps to try it with.

I also like your stained glass windows. : )


----------

